# *l Guage Pod solutions



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Anybody got any suggestions? I got an ECS boost guage that I need to figure out how to mount, but I can't seem to find a decent pod that will fit a 52mm guage for my 2001 A3.


----------

